# Formula BMW - Gelles Racing success at Montreal



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Press release For immediate publication

Formula BMW USA Montreal double header

Gelles Racing, success at Montreal

Circuit Gilles-Villeneuve, June 12th, 2005. - Gelles Racing came out of the Canadian Grand Prix weekend with mixed feelings. Its drivers could have always done better on the track but after the dust had settled after two action-filled races, driver Maxime Soulet still holds onto second place in the championship and Gelles second place in the team standings. Justin Moon deserved better than two DNF accident results because he was quick all weekend. Darin Marcus scored his first points, not just once but in both races while Ryan Campbell made a good impression in both of his outings, squarely in the middle of the field of competitive drivers. Gelles Racing will move forward and be ready to tackle two more races next week at the United States Grand Prix in Indianapolis.

"It's too bad the qualifying session was cut short on Friday, states team owner Bob Gelles. Our drivers only had four or five laps to file their two best times for both races, the unanticipated stoppage was detrimental to the team strategy. Justin (Moon) and Maxime (Soulet) were denied some very quick times just seconds after a red flag came out when another competitor hit the wall, would have placed them 2nd and 4th on the grid respectively. The Formula BMW USA rule is fair but they paid the price anyway. Maxime had to start the second race from 16th position: his 4th place overall in that race shows he would have raced for the checkered flag with a better qualifying time. Justin (Moon) had a busy weekend, making contacts in both races while he was contending for valuable points. Justin was running as high as 3rd place in Sunday's race. Darin Marcus earned points in both races and Ryan Campbell improved significantly this weekend with a strong finish. As Darin and Ryan both gain valuable seat time, I anticipate they will be contending up front very soon."

Maxime Soulet

With a sixth and a fourth place, Maxime continues scoring valuable points and remains in championship contention with second place in the standings. "I decided to wait for the other drivers to make mistakes and work my way up in the leader board. It paid back for my poor qualifying session. I just hope I can put everything together next week in Indianapolis. I'm lucky to be only 9 points behind the lead. A 4th place finish rewards 10-points, so you can see how very close I am to taking the lead, a win will catapult me into the points lead by 11 points."

Justin Moon

"What a crazy weekend. I was bumped and hit in both races, had an encounter with a teammate while we were both fighting for a double Gelles podium and pushed myself very hard to get back in the race to the podium, making mistakes and going off the track. I always get a strong car from Gelles, but I need to stay out of trouble if I want to score points. That's what happened in Mid-Ohio when I finished on the podium."

Darin Marcus

"I'm very happy with two good finishes in 9th place. I wanted to get in the Top-10 this weekend and with all those incidents happening on the track, I'm happy I came away with points and an undamaged race car for Indy. Some drivers were really taking chances out there. I think they lost their brains with 120,000 spectators watching. For me it was a phenomenal experience in Montreal, can't wait until the United States Grand Prix."

Ryan Campbell

"In perspective, that was a good weekend. I would have appreciated a bit more time on the track but being part of a Formula One event is exciting and the track is fabulous. From far behind, I improved in both races and was going for a Top Ten finish when an accident happened in front of me; I took my distances to avoid being involved. I feel I can score some points at Indy."

United States Grand Prix at Indianapolis

Gelles Racing will travel this week to Indianapolis, the Mecca of Motorsports, as they will again be part of the United States Grand Prix with the fourth double header of the season. The team will stay in Montreal preparing the FB2 race cars before their departure for Indy. "I always mandate to finish the work first and leave nothing to chance, we will arrive in Indy prepared to win states team owner, Bob Gelles. We will continue the back to back North America Formula 1 tour by treating our sponsors in the manner they ver well deserve. I want to personally thank all my corporate partners for their support. It was great to host everyone in Montreal, I trust all enjoyed their experience and look forward to celebrating with you this week at Indy."

Gelles Racing enters four cars in the Formula BMW USA 2005 Championship. Western Union, BMW of Sterling, USA TODAY, Hebert and LeBleu and Care Centric sponsor the team. Gelles Racing is currently in second place in the Formula BMW USA team standing.

For more information, Bob Gelles may be contacted at (703) 926-2474 or by email [email protected].

For information: Michel Poirier-Defoy, press officer, [email protected]


----------

